# SasuSaku Doujinshi Pg. 31~38



## nindragon (May 28, 2008)

Indy 4 kinda sucked
I should have watched Iron Man
I can't believe Spielberg actually let the Tarzan part be included that part was just....wow....
there's a lot of action but it's just chase after chase after chase, there's something in the first three that this one doesnt have
so watch iron man ! and rent indy 4


so anyways, half of third chapter of my bullshit sasusaku doujinshi which doesn't really contain much sasusaku now that i think of it
kinda depressed over the state of my art and the "plot" in this right now
im actually starting to miss doing digital art
so have fun wasting your life reading it arrrrrr


----------



## Ashiya (May 28, 2008)

The artwork is pretty amazing. Good work! Although Sakura may look a tad too boyish here.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2008)

Ahah, seeing Shikamaru curse at Sasuke is beautiful. I reached the third page and had to make sure this wasn't SaiSakura. xD It is sweet of Sai to want to comfort her even though she did not say anything about what she was thinking. Your side commentary on the pages themselves amuse me so much, like the smilie at Sasuke's back. XD Silly side panels are fun, wonder what he drew.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 28, 2008)

I like them all. keep it up


----------



## nindragon (May 28, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> The artwork is pretty amazing. Good work! Although Sakura may look a tad too boyish here.



I can't draw girls for some reason


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 3, 2008)

That art is so amaing its like a real manga drawing is also clean i like it


----------

